# someplace special



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

The U.P. of Michigan is often called "someplace special". Michigan no longer has a state fair. Since 1928, The Upper Peninsula State Fair has provided a place for folks from across the country, to celebrate and experience the culture of this great area. It receives zero state funding. The politicians like to label it as part of their "Pure Michigan" campaign. As a lifelong "yooper", I object, I think this is "Pure U.P."..... as I disassociate from the likes of Detroit, Flint, and most of lower peninsula for that matter.

The fair had the annual junior livestock sale yesterday. Because of a downpour, the animals were not brought through the ring for the sale. To get a better understanding of the people who call this their home, I've attached a video from the sale............this will never make the news, like the rioting, destruction, and killing, happening in cities ......Milwaukee, Chicago, Baltimore, Ferguson.






I am so blessed to live in "someplace special". There are events everywhere that are "good" news, and yet never mentioned. There still is a hope for humanity............


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That was cool. I have not been to the UP in many many years. It has always been a special area....totally different from the rest of the state...just as you said. I went with the Boy Scouts....it was a beautiful area.....and cold!

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Seems like every state has some good parts and some not so good.Here it's the Twin Cities and they refer to everyone else in the state as Outstate.The cities is full of libtards and now a Somalian population and the crap that goes with it.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Uphayman said:


> The U.P. of Michigan is often called "someplace special". Michigan no longer has a state fair. Since 1928, The Upper Peninsula State Fair has provided a place for folks from across the country, to celebrate and experience the culture of this great area. It receives zero state funding. The politicians like to label it as part of their "Pure Michigan" campaign. As a lifelong "yooper", I object, I think this is "Pure U.P."..... as I disassociate from the likes of Detroit, Flint, and most of lower peninsula for that matter.
> 
> The fair had the annual junior livestock sale yesterday. Because of a downpour, the animals were not brought through the ring for the sale. To get a better understanding of the people who call this their home, I've attached a video from the sale............this will never make the news, like the rioting, destruction, and killing, happening in cities ......Milwaukee, Chicago, Baltimore, Ferguson.
> 
> ...


Of course it will never make the news. The news is dominated by 3 major subjects:
1: death and the blood that goes with it
2: sex
3: political scandal, but only if it involves a republican doing something wrong


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

That's great; and there ARE good people scattered in even the most Godforsaken states, countries and continents. If my quick math and understanding was correct, they got $40,653ish for the lad's hog. The only thing I know about "da Yoopers" is what I have listened to by "Da Yoopers". I really like their compass...it's a Skoal can with a mirror in the bottom. It don't tell you where you are or where you're going, but it shows you who is lost.

That is a fine example of the fine people with which you are surrounded up there.

*Thanks for sharing, I needed that!!!*

73, Mark


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

If you can watch that and your eyes not sweat a little, you ain't right.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Uphayman said:


> The U.P. of Michigan is often called "someplace special". Michigan no longer has a state fair. Since 1928, The Upper Peninsula State Fair has provided a place for folks from across the country, to celebrate and experience the culture of this great area. It receives zero state funding. The politicians like to label it as part of their "Pure Michigan" campaign. As a lifelong "yooper", I object, I think this is "Pure U.P."..... as I disassociate from the likes of Detroit, Flint, and most of lower peninsula for that matter.
> 
> The fair had the annual junior livestock sale yesterday. Because of a downpour, the animals were not brought through the ring for the sale. To get a better understanding of the people who call this their home, I've attached a video from the sale............this will never make the news, like the rioting, destruction, and killing, happening in cities ......Milwaukee, Chicago, Baltimore, Ferguson.
> 
> I am so blessed to live in "someplace special". There are events everywhere that are "good" news, and yet never mentioned. There still is a hope for humanity............


Up,

As a 'troll', I too disassociate with Flint / Detroit, but they think I out in the sticks and I am not going to tell them differently. Thanks for the post, nice to see some positive news.

Larry


----------

